# Speed Question ?



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure if this question goes in this section but here goes... I have an '03 Hoyt MagnaTech w/ the xt2000 limbs(the good limbs) It's IBO speed is 315, When I shoot it thru my buddies chrono I'm getting 308. Now my question is - Is the IBO speed the Max this bow will shoot or can I make it faster ? Sorry for the Newbie question I can't remember the exact gr weight of my carbon arrows w/ tips but my draw lenght is 29 @ 70# If it's possibe to make it faster then please tell me what I need to do ! My rest is the old style wisker bisc. & my sights are CopperJohn DeadNuts. My broadheads are 100gr magnus stinger. 
Thanks


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

lighten your arrow is the only thing you can really do. some think full containment rests such as the WB reduce speed but, I have no proof of that so. In all honesty 308 is plenty of speed. my recurve shoots right around 190 fps and my hunting bow set up right around 250 fps and both take care of business just fine. its the indian not his/her equipment.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

The IBO on the '03 Magnatec is 310fps, and at 29", you'll lose about 10fps on that rating. The two '03's I owned would do close to that with a shaft that went 5GPP. Of the dozen or so different Hoyt's I've owned since '03, tthat is the case with all of them.

308fps makes yours a record holder. You're either below the IBO rating for arrow weight, or your scale is off a couple lbs and you're shooting 72-73lbs. Either way, unless you can find rocket boost arrows, you're as fast as you'll ever go.

As a reference, my 2008, 29" Katera @ 60lbs, with a 300gr Victory HV400, does 318fps, with a 330fps IBO rating.


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

I would not worry much about the speed. Accuracy and quietness is what really matters. There will never be a bow that is faster than a deers reaction time.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

mountaineer2314 said:


> There will never be a bow that is faster than a deers reaction time.


I've often wondered about that one.

Thinking back over the years, and the speed gains, some of todays bows must be close to an even match. About 25 years ago, I had one shot where the deer swapped ends, and I made a perfect shot on the deer going in the opposite direction at about 40yds. I was shooting a 60lb TStar with a 2117/125gr tip. I believe I was getting about 220fps. Would probably make the books for a pure luck shot.

Playing with some calculations, my Katera @ 305fps would be about 2" high at 25yds if the deer reacted immediately, and dropped at the shot, at 32ft/sec. My 60lb Vulcan @ 275fps is more like 3" high. They would have to react instantly as the sound reached them to hit those numbers.

I can't recall the last time I had a deer "jump" the string. I started writing things down in 2003, and keeping a record of every shot I've made. Of the 29deer in my records over that time, not one shot was affected by deer jumping the string. There's a couple lousy shots in the mix, including liver shots (2), and spine shots (3), but with a hand to the Bible, they were just lousy shots.

Speed is an asset in bowhunting. Several of my shots are in the 25-35yd range. I'm pretty careful with the shots I take, and deer pay less attention to little noises at 25-35 yds, than they do at 15yds. At 45yds, if they are standing still feeding when I take a shot, they will be standing still feeding when the arrow hits, and will actually pay more attention to the arrow hitting the dirt on the offside. Even if they have their eye on you at 15yds, they cannot get outa' the way with a 280fps shaft. 

A big doe that had my stand pegged, from a shot I made on one of her buddies from a previous year, blew my cover every night she came through, about 4 times. The ladder is against a big tulip, and I'm covered until they are square broadside at 17yds. When she was in the lead, she would spot me the instant she cleared a good shot position, and spook the rest of the deer in the bunch. If she was back a ways, she'd spot me coming to full draw and sink my plan. One evening I came to full draw just before she came into position. As I anchored for the shot, she looked me dead in the Slick Trick at 17yds. Holding to put the arrow square in the heart, I triggered the release. She made it 13yds to pile up. The shot was dead center through the heart, catching the forward lungs hi/lo on both sides. If a deer was ever in a position to duck, she was, and couldn't get out of the way, or even move enough to make a difference. I was shooting a 60lb Supertec with a heavier arrow at 270fps.

It depends on the shot, and the speed.


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from. But, I like to turn my speed into energy by using a heavy arrow. But, range isn't really a problem for me. I mostly hunt with a ghillie suit these days in thickets. It is really up close and personal. This has really proven to be an effective technique for me. Now that I think about it I haven't had a deer jump the string in years. But, I still don't want it sound like a .22 either.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

mountaineer2314 said:


> I understand where you are coming from.


Thanks Mountaineer,

It's really not a position, but a observation. I'm not sure I have the answer. My real interest in archery is trying different things, and working with different products, and especially tuning.

I *think* there is an advantage to speed, (and I suspect there is a practical limit). Each year, (since 1958) I have picked up skills and learned new stuff. The last 10 years have been particularly interesting. On the average I have gained 5-10fps each year with my equipment since the mid-90's (1990's  This year i'm hunting with the fastest rig I've ever owned, a Katera, that does 300fps+. Last year was the first year I hunted witha 290fps rig (and 5 other bows 270-290fps), it makes shots under 30yds pretty easy. It was the first year that I had 6 consecutive shots at deer, on the ground within sight of the stand, 13-50 yds. Shot placement is a factor, of course, but fast made it easy.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

TMan51 said:


> The IBO on the '03 Magnatec is 310fps, and at 29", you'll lose about 10fps on that rating. The two '03's I owned would do close to that with a shaft that went 5GPP. Of the dozen or so different Hoyt's I've owned since '03, tthat is the case with all of them.
> 
> 308fps makes yours a record holder. You're either below the IBO rating for arrow weight, or your scale is off a couple lbs and you're shooting 72-73lbs. Either way, unless you can find rocket boost arrows, you're as fast as you'll ever go.
> 
> As a reference, my 2008, 29" Katera @ 60lbs, with a 300gr Victory HV400, does 318fps, with a 330fps IBO rating.


Hey 'Ol Bud..you say 310fps? the book says 315 w/ the XT2000 limbs, they had 2 different sets of limbs on the magnatec when I purchased mine, I got the Xt2000 limbs because they were the better limbs at that time. Crow_Sniper on here is the guy who chrono my hoyt at 308...thats been at least 4yrs ago so maybe I'm not remembering correctly :embara: maybe it was 305 ? I do know it was just over 300 (305~308) ! I just dropped my bow off at my local Archery shop for a complete tune up - New string, cam cleaning & axel polishing & what ever other adjustments it might need...I can't wait to get it back & start shooting again !


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

coaldigger said:


> Hey 'Ol Bud..you say 310fps? the book says 315 w/ the XT2000 limbs,


Well Ol' Bud, then the specs in the copies of the '03 Hoyt catalogs I have in my collection must be mis-prints  Do you by any chance have a 2002 with Command cams? I had Magnatecs with both ZR200 and XT2000 limbs, the models with the XT2000's are still competitive with many 2009 bows from several manufacturers. I just donated my last one to the guys in Baghdad.

My last bow gained about 8fps with a set of 8125 Prostrings @ 70lbs/29". I used it with Beman 340's and CX Terminator 4560's. It was very fast for the arrow weights, and with 125gr tips, would turn in 260-275fps.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

TMan51 said:


> Well Ol' Bud, then the specs in the copies of the '03 Hoyt catalogs I have in my collection must be mis-prints  Do you by any chance have a 2002 with Command cams? I had Magnatecs with both ZR200 and XT2000 limbs, the models with the XT2000's are still competitive with many 2009 bows from several manufacturers. I just donated my last one to the guys in Baghdad.
> 
> My last bow gained about 8fps with a set of 8125 Prostrings @ 70lbs/29". I used it with Beman 340's and CX Terminator 4560's. It was very fast for the arrow weights, and with 125gr tips, would turn in 260-275fps.


I purchased my bow in '04...I was thinking it was a left over '03 model but maybe it's an '04...how can I tell the difference ? When I purchased the bow I received a Hoyt Calander/product info. The magnatec w/XT2000 limbs IBO was 315. Oh well..I'm not going to argue over it..I'm the greenhorn here so I'll take your word for it. But I do Promise you it was shooting either 305 or 308fps thru Crow_snipers Chrono. Also Thanks for all the info. I didn't think it would go any faster ( it's plenty fast for me for )


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

The bow is an '03 model..They didn't make a magnatec in '04. 
Thanks for all the info guy's ! & T-man Thanks for getting me lined out on the real IBO speed of my bow..now I know ! when I get it out of the shop I'll see if crowsniper still has his chrono & I'll try it again !


----------

